# Detailed lambing question



## Southdown (Mar 13, 2014)

Because I don't remember this from years past, when the ewe is releasing a yellowish mucus, what exactly does that indicate?  Keep in mind she is exactly two weeks away from being due.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 13, 2014)

How much mucus are we talking about? A small amount is pretty normal, but if you are seeing lots, then she may be closer to lambing than you think.


----------



## Southdown (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd say a small amount.


----------

